# Wash, Poofed, Pink and Pretty



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Only took me 3hrs!:aetsch: They were such good girls today!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh you did a great job,I love the 2nd pictures it looks like she is smiling saying look at my pretty pink ears.


----------



## bluepoodle (Oct 4, 2010)

adorable!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

You have to read the children's book, Poodlena! She gets herself "all pinked up." 

Your poodles look great!


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks everyone, first time using color, I was afraid to leave it on too long, but it still did ok! Next time I think I will do her tail to match! She was a real trooper putting up with a little longer in the tub! If anyone wants to know I used Color Jam Z from Sally's, Rasberry Kamakazie. If only I could find something for Ella, May have to try spray glitter for Christmas.


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

They look so pretty! I love the pink ears.


----------

